# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Prey — бесплатный сервис поиска похищенных Маков

## SDA

Как это ни печально, но регулярно то там, то здесь можно прочитать сообщения об украденных Маках. При этом процент возврата этих машин в России стремится к абсолютному нулю. Именно поэтому рекомендуем обратить особое внимание на бесплатный сервис Prey, который в теории может помочь.

Строго говоря, идея подобного сервиса не нова. На машину устанавливается некий софт, который регулярно на web-сервер разработчика сообщает о местоположении компьютера. Когда пользователь теряет свой аппарат, ему остается лишь включить режим поиска и ждать, пока компьютер проявится в Сети. А дальше уже дело техники и соответствующих органов.

Однако если до этого все сервисы были платными и требовали годовых взносов от 20 до 60 долларов, то Prey выгодно отличается полным альтруизмом.

Сервис разрабатывается в рамках open-source проекта и позволяет вам таким образом следить за тремя своими Маками (поддерживаются также машины под управлением Windows и Linux). Работает он ровно так, как мы уже описали выше. Для начала вам надо зарегистрироваться в системе, после этого поставить на компьютеры утилиту Prey, которая каждые 20 минут будет сообщать на сервер данные о своем сетевом подключении. Как только ваша машина «теряется», вы включаете режим поиска и ждете вот такого письма в своем ящике. Ура, машина найдена!
В отчете Prey показывается текущий IP-адрес машины, скриншот экрана и даже снимок камерой iSight. В иллюстрацию он не попал, но поверьте — там сидел один из редакторов DeepApple.com. ;-)

Вооружайтесь полученной информацией и вперед, на спасение своего Мака.

Очень рекомендуем!

Главная уязвимость Prey заключается в том, что чистая переустановка системы убьет все шансы на нахождение машины, однако сам процесс (демон) утилиты запрятан так хорошо, что даже зная, что он где-то есть на нашем Маке, мы не смогли его найти.
http://www.deepapple.com/news/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

При этом пока этот самый айфон не украли, у пользователя в кармане будет "жучек", причем им самим же и созданный  :Smiley:

----------


## aintrust

> При этом пока этот самый айфон не украли...


А при чем тут айфон? =)

PS. Кстати, если уж ни с того ни с сего вспомнили о сотовых телефонах: любой сотовый телефон - это такой же жучок в кармане, непрерывно "рассказывающий" о своем местоположении, причем делающий это, в отличие от вышеупомянутого сервиса, независимо от желания его обладателя (если только он не выключен).

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> А при чем тут айфон? =)
> 
> PS. Кстати, если уж ни с того ни с сего вспомнили о сотовых телефонах: любой сотовый телефон - это такой же жучок в кармане, непрерывно "рассказывающий" о своем местоположении, причем делающий это, в отличие от вышеупомянутого сервиса, независимо от желания его обладателя (если только он не выключен).


Это самое мелкое приспособление из маков  :Smiley:  Следовательно, его проще всего спереть и такой сервис актуальнее всего. 
Что касается обычного телефона, то данными о его местонахождении могут воспрользоваться только спецслужбы и данные эти сравнительно неточные - это некая область, внутри которой был телефон - но никак не точные координаты. Но собственно если уже заговорили о спецслужбах и воровстве ноутов и мобильников, ну к примеру сперли у товарища Х мак, он засек его координаты через данную службу, и что дальше то ? Набирает он 02 и говорит "срочно вышлите пять мотоциклетов с пулеметами по географическим координатам xx/yy - ловить неустановленное лицо с моим маком"  :Smiley:  В лучшем случае его пошлют, в худшем - определят координаты (не мака - звонившего) и перезвонят в 03 ...  :Smiley:

----------


## aintrust

> Это самое мелкое приспособление из маков  Следовательно, его проще всего спереть и такой сервис актуальнее всего.


В сообщении нет ни слова об айфоне, и причина тут проста: на айфоне данный сервис не поддерживается. Зато, начиная с 3-й версии iPhone OS, поддерживается другой сервис, который можно использовать, в частности, для поиска утраченного или украденного телефона.




> Но собственно если уже заговорили о спецслужбах и воровстве ноутов и мобильников, ну к примеру сперли у товарища Х мак, он засек его координаты через данную службу, и что дальше то ? Набирает он 02 и говорит "срочно вышлите пять мотоциклетов с пулеметами по географическим координатам xx/yy - ловить неустановленное лицо с моим маком"  В лучшем случае его пошлют, в худшем - определят координаты (не мака - звонившего) и перезвонят в 03 ...


Практика работы правоохранительных органов в разных странах существенно отличается. То, что ты чересчур уж утрированно описал, может быть и похоже отчасти на то, что происходит в нашей стране - тут уж ничего не поделаешь. Что касается других стран мира, то я бы не стал "зарекаться" - если подобные сервисы существуют (в том числе платные), значит это реально кому-то нужно и кому-то действительно помогает.

----------


## SDA

Украденный ноутбук сдал воров в полицию - http://www.cifrovik.ru/publish/open_article/12126

Вора поймали с помощью MobileMe http://www.bestfor.mobi/2008/12/22/v..._mobileme.html
ну и т.д.

----------

